# Rat Vibrating?



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

So I just got two baby girl rats from a breeder 2 days ago, and when I hold them, they vibrate. Is it bruxing or are they just scared?Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## Kirara (Jan 28, 2012)

I believe they do this when they're trying to force out a poo, to be honest haha. One of a rat's natural instincts when in danger is to literally poo themselves, since you'd be less inclined to eat something that smells like feces. Once they figure out you're not picking them up in order to eat them, they should calm down


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Female rats also vibrate when they are in heat. They also may hop, freeze and vibrate their ears and arch their back inwards if you touch them and some may squeak and kick with their back legs. All normal heat behavior.


----------



## Sushigirl (Sep 10, 2015)

My housemate told me about the on heat vibrating thing, then demonstrated it with my girl (housemate had the scent of her boys on her) I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Most likely in heat!

Funny story one day my nephew came over for a visit and he really just adores the rats. He picked up my girl Sansa and was holding her and carrying her around. 
All of a sudden he calls me, and I will never forget the absolute look of worry & fear on his face as he asks me if she is ok.
She was in heat, and poor Sansa has awful heat cycles and was vibrating so much you would think the whole house was gonna shake lol
He thought he broke her or something lol


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks very much for the responses! I can tell there probably in heat, as all those other *symptoms* are true. Thanks very much everyone!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep most likely in heat. My girls don't show any signs when in heat at all, it really depends on the rat.


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

All they do is shake, and sometimes while petting them they scrunch up. Stormy stopped doing it today, but Coconut kept doing it. I think holding them in out hands makes them do that.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Whoa! The only time I saw any of my girls in heat was when I tried to introduce a neutered male to them, and they did it fir a few mins only. It shouldn't last more than 12 hours...not more than 24 hours at most.


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

They only started late yesterday, and she last did it earlier today. So I'm not sure, maybe she's just scared.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Do her ears vibrate like she is about to take of? If yes, she is in heat. If it is her mouth that vibrates, she is bruxing. Rats brux to wear down their teeth but also when happy and/or relaxed. I don't think she is scared.


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

Ok, they don't vibrate their ears, they just kinda sit there and vibrate.


----------



## Kamira (Jul 15, 2015)

Have you ever held a mouse before? Even if they aren't scared- they feel sort of like they're humming in your hands, you can feel it and it is the strangest thing ever. I've never had any young-young rats before but you mentioned they were babies- I think it might just be the 'mouse effect'


----------



## Rattzie (Apr 12, 2021)

Ik this is an old post, but for those who are reading this looking for answers:


> Quivering/Vibrating
> This behaviour is literally the rats feeling something too intensely for them to express. It can be a sign of nerves, but can also be a sign of intense excitement or apprehension.


My rat vibrates, bruxes, kisses me and all the happy emotions when I hold him. If your rat vibrates all I say is: if they seem relaxed/happy and not scared/upset(PLEASE research how to tell the difference, that will REALLY help you) then your all good 👍👍😊


----------

